# .22 mm Handguns



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.fox13now.com/news/local/...take-aim-at-deer-in-bountiful,0,7178297.story

I am not sure what to think about this. I know the deer herds are in poor shape around the state. And a 22 millimeter hand gun. Ouch. I doubt it's a .22 caliber. I mean it's on the news so it must be right.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Sharpshooters will use silencer equipped .22 caliber handguns while hunting. They say they will fire only when in close range.


Right from the article you linked to.

Fishrmn


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Watch the video. 56 seconds in is about right.


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

it was a joke. the news anchor says 22 millimeter, a significant difference.


----------

